# Sequim/Port Angeles STP Training



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I know it's early, yet, but there are a couple of us ready to start the prep for 2009 STP. Any like-minded individuals out there who want to get together for rides?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

pdainsworth said:


> I know it's early, yet, but there are a couple of us ready to start the prep for 2009 STP. Any like-minded individuals out there who want to get together for rides?


I started my preparation this past season with the Rhody ride in Port Townsend. I live in Poulsbo and do most of my riding around here. I could meet up with a group when your banana belt weather kicks in.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 27, 2006)

You should check-out the Seattle International Randonneurs schedule for next year. Their brevets will get you ready for STP. Of course, you may already be aware of SIR but I figured I'd throw that out there.

http://www.seattlerandonneur.org/


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

Any Whidbey riders out there?


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I ride with a couple of guys from the P.A. Albertson's at 8:00 on Sundays. We usually go 65-85, sometimes 100+ if the weather is nice. It's pissing rain, we bag it. I rode STP one day last year but will be training up with these guys this year. PM me if want.


----------

